# The Bride of Frankenstein



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Here are some shots of my "Bride of Frankenstein" kit I finished a few months bak, just in time for Halloween!

It is all painted by hand with acrylic paints.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice!! That makes me smile. Excellent work...the figures look like people..and that's not easy to do..

Steve


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent painting!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Kudos on a well done paint job!


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

very fine job, this is a great looking kit.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Exciting, keep up the good work, I just ordered the resin base for this kit. Your kit gets me excited for building mine.


----------



## gmaiocco (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice job! I just finished this kit and hope to post some photos soon.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

gmaiocco said:


> Nice job! I just finished this kit and hope to post some photos soon.


Thank you, not sure what you saw since I deleted many of my old photos. Looking forward to seeing your build.


----------



## gmaiocco (Nov 8, 2007)

I actually saw the photos you posted a while back, before you deleted them. I used them as reference for my build. I just now got around to thanking you for posting the photos. (I know, I'm the king of procrastinators!)


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

gmaiocco said:


> I actually saw the photos you posted a while back, before you deleted them. I used them as reference for my build. I just now got around to thanking you for posting the photos. (I know, I'm the king of procrastinators!)


Well that makes sense, I was a bit confused last night. I am humbled by your praise and glad my build could be a starting point for yours.


----------



## gmaiocco (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a couple of photos of my build posted on the Moebeus thread.


----------

